
Micromobs: Group discussion made easy - jamesjyu
http://micromobs.com/
======
koblas
Interesting mashable quote - Realistically, Micromobs will need to tinker a
bit more before it finds the right balance between one-to-many communication
and inbox harmony. As it stands, the startup offers a compelling way for users
to do a quick e-mail data or conversation dump. But, ongoing Micromobs usage
will do little to eliminate inbox clutter.

Thinking about this, it's pretty easy to see a solution in this space, though
it's not clear how an inbox "feature" is going to make for a compelling
company...

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Mashable article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2276651>

